# More Cake Doughtnut Icing Help, Please



## sonofdays (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm having a terrible time finding a good frosting/icing for my cake doughnuts.  I posted here in early July about modifying my icing recipe, tried it and was pleased with the results but ultimately discouraged because it still wasn't what I wanted.  Review these pictures, please:















Of the three, I'm personally most intrigued by the last image, but I'm sure they're all very similar.  Can somebody _please_ tell me how to make icing like this?  I imagine it's a thick concoction that requires heating the icing, dipping the doughnut, then letting the icing harden.  

Also, in response to a question from my original post that I didn't see, I do bake my doughnuts.  Here is a link to my recipe, if you'd like to give it a try.  The page even suggests the doughnut tray (like a cupcake tray) that I prefer.  I will be forever grateful to anybody that can point me towards an appropriate icing recipe =)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2010)

Your icing is _probably_ not the problem, your donuts should also be hot - warm for it to spread evenly.


----------



## sonofdays (Sep 30, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your icing is _probably_ not the problem, your donuts should also be hot - warm for it to spread evenly.



The doughnuts have been hot.  The icing recipe I have just isn't icing... it's more of a glaze.  I can't find any recipe for icing like what is in the pictures I posted online and could really use some suggestions.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2010)

They're basically confectioner's sugar, milk +

a. vanilla glaze - Vanilla extract
b. chocolate glaze - chocolate
c. Pink Strawberry Glaze


 strawberries
 granulated sugar
 confectioner's sugar
unsalted butter
 Vanilla extract
There are lots of recipes if you Google "Donut Glaze Recipe"

Such as: Pink Strawberry Glaze - Country Living
and
Chocolate Doughnut Glaze Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2010)

sonofdays said:


> The doughnuts have been hot. The icing recipe I have just isn't icing... it's more of a glaze. I can't find any recipe for icing like what is in the pictures I posted online and could really use some suggestions.


 
I've never done doughnuts at home, only in a bakery and I'm not sure what you are wanting.  The ingredients used in the bakery are not readily available for home bakers/cooks.  

I can look at a picture all day and not fathom what they used as ingredients. Not knowing what your icing recipe is and exactly why you are not satisfied with it, makes it difficult to help.  Is it too runny?  Too thick?


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2010)

sonofdays, what you are looking for basically is a glaze.  The recipe you have is good - just adjust the amounts of sugar and liquid until you get the consistency you want.  I wouldn't have the donuts totally hot, but very warm when applying the glaze.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sonofdays (Sep 30, 2010)

*ingredients* 
1/2 stick butter 
3 tablespoons milk
2 tablespoons cocoa
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup confectioner's sugar 
That is the recipe I had before which I would consider a glaze.  It is okay, but it isn't what I want.  The glaze I have is thin and just sticky.  The icing/frosting I'm looking for (in the pictures) is thick and solid (or very close) when cooled.  I've tried cake frosting and that wasn't quite right, neither.  I guess I need to go harrass some bakeries to see what they do.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't use cocoa powder for a thick glaze. Use real chocolate melted using a double boiler and then add the rest of your glaze ingredients.

*Can I lick the bowl!?*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chocolate donut glaze in the bakery I worked in, was a thick fudge type, that is heated and the warm donuts dipped.  It solidifies nicely and came in 5 gallon buckets.

Fondant uncooked 
3 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1/3 cup hot water
1/3 cup corn syrup

Fondant is very thick but can be thinned easily, for white, thin with small additions of HOT water.  Put a spoonful on a plate to see if it is right for your icing.  You can always add a little more powdered sugar if you go too far.  

For Chocolate, stir in melted bittersweet or unsweetened baker's chocolate, while mixing the other ingredients.  I'm sorry I don't have exact measures for the chocolate, about 6 ounces I think, you can always add more, if not chocolatey enough.

For other flavors you can add flavor extracts and food coloring.


Your recipe: I think the butter is what is keeping it sticky.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 30, 2010)

the type of glaze that you want is used in commercial bakeries and is a fondant based icing.  It is very thick and not at all fluffy, it is usually warmed just slightly and dipped.  Brill makes one called White and glossy, I don't know how you would make this at home.

If I had a guess it would be powdered sugar with a touch of vanilla and just enough corn syrup to make a very thick frosting, thick enough to spread with a spatula but not fluffy.  Dip your hot donuts in this and let cool until set.


----------



## sonofdays (Oct 1, 2010)

bakechef said:


> the type of glaze that you want is used in commercial bakeries and is a fondant based icing.  It is very thick and not at all fluffy, it is usually warmed just slightly and dipped.  Brill makes one called White and glossy, I don't know how you would make this at home.



I found what looks like a 5 gallon bucket of this stuff that'd be $56 with shipping.  After I move next month I may buy this =)


----------



## bakechef (Oct 1, 2010)

sonofdays said:


> I found what looks like a 5 gallon bucket of this stuff that'd be $56 with shipping.  After I move next month I may buy this =)



This can be used on cinnamon rolls, bundt cakes etc.  Also makes a great drizzle type icing when warmed.


----------

